# Lost Jig design......



## Argus (18 Aug 2008)

.

I’m a dyed-in-the-wool hand-made dovetail merchant and I’ve suddenly got a lot of drawers to do in one hit.

No problem there, except that I seem to remember reading an article of a jig or clamp arrangement that would help me considerably.

It appeared in one of the magazines some years ago (it may have been Good Woodworking or F&C – I cannot remember) featuring an article on making a clamp that held the sides of the drawers so that the vertical edges of the tails and pins could be pared accurately. 
Normally I would clamp the sides down to the bench and do this vertically with a chisel.

It consisted of a pair of linked boards that clamped the work centrally with a horizontal lip to locate the chisel when paring. The work was held tight with an eccentric cam arrangement and the whole could be held upright in a vice. This gives the advantage of raising the work to a comfortable height.

I know it’s a long shot and I could probably come up with a design with a little experimentation, but does anyone remember the article and better still have a copy?


.


----------



## martin.j.h (18 Aug 2008)

Hi Argus - I'm Pretty sure I remember something like it. It would have been in F&C. I'll take a look at a few front covers and see if it rings any bells.


----------



## Argus (18 Aug 2008)

.


Thanks Martin - F&C rings a bell, but it was some years ago.... about 10 years I'd think. 


.


----------



## George_N (19 Aug 2008)

Hi Argus,
I came across this on the Popular Woodworking website, while looking for something else and I remembered your question about a dovetail jig. It looks a bit like what you described anyway. HTH


----------



## Argus (19 Aug 2008)

.

Many thanks George. It was definitely one of the British comics, that I remember, but I haven't seen this one before so I'll have a look at it.

This one seems intent on guiding the saw rip cutting the tails and pins and uses a similar clamping idea. 
The one I remember was a paring guide to establishing straight and square cheeks in the valley of the tail after you had done all the rest.

With diminishing strength in my wrists, keeping a chisel straight and square something that I don't find as easy as I used to.


best regards

.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (2 Sep 2008)

Hi Angus

It may have been this one, which I published in Pop Woodworking about 2 years ago.

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/AJigforParingDovetailBaselines.html

There is a simpler version on my website as well:

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/ANewJigforParingDovetailBaselines.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Argus (2 Sep 2008)

.


Thank you, Derek, it was something similar to that.

I'll have a go at making one.

Best regards


----------

